# Public speaking course (how to cope)



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So I start up with classes again on Wednesday, and one of the classes (a morning one) is a Public Speaking course. I don't know how to cope with this, but it's a required class for my degree, so I *have *to take it.

I am really shy, nervous, and quiet...hell, I have social anxiety. I can see myself failing this class, especially since I'll be judged against others who are more...outgoing and assertive. I won't be able to stand up against them.

How do I pass this class? Am I wasting my time with this degree (I'm going for Audio/Video Prod.)


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll be doing this class in the spring. I purposefully saved it for my last term at this school so I can (hopefully) be pretty insouciant about it.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

fake it until you make it. 

dress your best so you feel somewhat confident. be conscience of your posture. don't drink coffee or caffeine beforehand. water might be good to help with dry mouth. try meditating shortly before class if you can. rehearse so you have the possibility of semi-winging it if necessary or if you feel comfortable. 

it's totally possible to get better. when I have a presentation I get pretty nervous but in recent years with more exposure it has gotten more manageable. it really helps to be prepared and organized. also - distract with pretty pictures and powerpoints if it's allowed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just pretend I am in front of a video camera with no audience, but a huge TV fan club :lol. No nerves.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Pull an all-nighter. It ain't pretty, but it flattens your affect.

It's my solution to every presentation I've done so far, it's significantly reduced my anxiety.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

You can do it. How about taking notecards? I took my oral communication class my first semester to get it over with. During my final presentation, I took a sheet of paper, and wrote my speech down verbatim in case I forgot it. I ended up getting an A in the class. There will be some teachers who take off points for staring at a paper the whole time, but I find that is better than not doing the speech and all and getting a zero.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

A few years ago I was taking a communication class & we had to pick a topic to present for the whole semester. Guess what was my topic? Social Anxiety. I thought I was going to died everytime we had a presentation. I wanted to escape and drop the class all together. I finally told my professor I suffered with social anxiety and I felt like it was killing me. She was sympathetic but I had no choice but to complete the class. I was able to get through with it and Thanks God I did. I know you can and you will need to prepare yourself well before you present and work on relaxation/positive cognitive thinking. Trust me, I feel your fear. 
I know all these bad thoughts are running through your mind but I think you should give yourself chance to succeed in communication class.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Weird, a lack of sleep magnifies any anxiety I have!

I'm afraid I have no advice - as one with agoraphobia I couldn't fathom doing such a thing. However, being really prepared can only be good. If you switch into auto-pilot the words will likely keep flowing.


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

In my college public speaking class, the professor taught with the idea that most of the students were terrified of public speaking (which they typically are). He encouraged us all to be honest about it, and told humorous stories that put us more at ease. That was a big help, because everyone then knew that they weren't isolated in their anxiety. One quote from him was that after this class, all of us would be great friends because "horrible experiences bring people closer together". And it was true. I almost got a date with one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen as a result of taking that class. Never got that far of course, but we were good friends anyway.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

yourfavestoner said:


> Pull an all-nighter. It ain't pretty, but it flattens your affect.
> 
> It's my solution to every presentation I've done so far, it's significantly reduced my anxiety.


That's a good idea. As long as you keep yourself busy, though. If you're just alone with your thoughts all night, that could be really bad. Keep yourself busy. Practice, watch a movie, practice ..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to the class for the first time in 2 and a half hours. I'm nervous, but I looked over the course syllabus, and it doesn't look THAT bad.

I think I am going to mention to my professor that I have social anxiety. Although we're doing introductions today (for 10 points), and it'll be apparent from my first word that I have an anxiety disorder. :afr



silvercobra101 said:


> In my college public speaking class, the professor taught with the idea that most of the students were terrified of public speaking (which they typically are). He encouraged us all to be honest about it, and told humorous stories that put us more at ease. That was a big help, because everyone then knew that they weren't isolated in their anxiety. One quote from him was that after this class, all of us would be great friends because "horrible experiences bring people closer together". And it was true. I almost got a date with one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen as a result of taking that class. Never got that far of course, but we were good friends anyway.


Wow, I hope it's like that! Although I'm not holding my breath.

I just want to get this class over with. I probably should have delayed it till the end, but I was stupid and signed up.

Hey, maybe I'll get better at live gigging if I take this class (I'm a musician.) One of my biggest problems is live gigging, because I get such bad stage fright. Anything that helps is great (although if I get points taken off for being bad at public speaking, that's bound to just be a hit to my self esteem.)


----------



## hannah90 (Nov 16, 2010)

I find treating your speech like a script works. Pretend you are someone else reading the speech, someone with loads of confidence (maybe someone you admire). Practice it a few times in front of the mirror, pay close attention to your mannerisms, dont give away that you are nervous! Stand up tall and speak slowly and clearly.

And don't worry about other students judging you, I've seen public speaking turn even the most outgoing person to complete jelly. A lot of the time theyre not really listening anyway


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, our first three speeches will be impromptu (which means that we're supposed to make it up on the spot.) And this teacher seems fair and understands shyness and anxiety, she mentioned it in the opener today.

I think it'll be okay. I don't think I need to worry about this class. Just work on improving my communication skills. :yes:


----------

